# Simatic Teile Neu und gebraucht



## McMallan (26 Februar 2006)

Verkaufe diverse Bauteile aus der Simatic- WELT
Die Teile sind zum Teil gebraucht (< 6Monate ) oder neu.
Alle Teile sind voll funktionsfähig, aus Prüfplätzen entnommnen und von mir noch einmal einzeln überprüft.
In Klammern das Anschaffungsdatum dieser Teile.
Sollte trotzdem etwas mit den Teilen nicht in Ordnung sein,
so bin ich der letzte, mit dem man das nicht klären könnte.

1x ET 200 M ( 3mon )
153-1AA03_0xB0   VB: 130€

2x FM 350 ( Counter Module ) ( 4mon)
350 - 1AH03-0AE0  VB: je 150

1x Micromaster 3  ( 6mon)
6SE9213-6BA40    VB: 70€

1xMicromaster 440 ( neu )
6SE6440-2UD17-5AA1      VB: 200€

1x S7 CPU 313    ( 5mon )
6ES73-1AD03-0AB0       VB: 100€

1x S7 CPU 315  ( 4mon )
6ES75-1AF03-0AB0    VB: 140€

1x Sitop Power 5  ( 3mon)
6EP1 333- 2AA00  Pr.: 50€

4x Digitalausgabe - 16DA  -   24V -  DO SM322 ( neu )
322-1BH01-0AA0  Pr: je 70€

1x Digitalausgabe - 230V - 8DA - DO SM322 ( 5mon )
322-1HF20-0AA0    VB: 50€

1x OP 270`(6)  ( 4mon )
6AV6 542-0CA10-0AX0  VB: 700€


Puuuuh !


So long
McMallan


----------



## Bossi (15 März 2006)

Ich hätte interesse an dem Sitop und an ner steuerung.

Schick mir mal bitte ein Angebot an meine E-mail.

Marian.Bosse@gmx.net


----------



## Peter (23 März 2006)

Hi, sind die 4x Digitalausgabe - 16DA - 24V - DO SM322 ( neu )
schon weg. 

Mfg.
Peter


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 März 2006)

Hallo!
Ich hätte interesse an der CPU 315.
Antwort bitte an: heizer.76@gmx.de 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## McMallan (24 März 2006)

*16 Da*

Hallo Peter


Hi, sind die 4x Digitalausgabe - 16DA - 24V - DO SM322 ( neu )
schon weg. 

Eine ist weg.
3 habe ich noch.


----------



## Peter (24 März 2006)

*simatic DO*

Hi,

ich würde Dir die drei Baugruppen gerne abnehmen. Noch ein paar Fragen dazu. Sind die noch original Verpackt ? Zur Bezahlung und Versand bitte per Mail an:

P.g.bauer@t-online.de

Gruß
Peter


----------



## godi (25 März 2006)

Hallo!

Ist noch eine CPU über?

Mfg Godi


----------



## kolbendosierer (26 März 2006)

Moin ist die 313 noch zu haben?


----------



## McMallan (28 März 2006)

Bis jetzt sind die beiden CPU`s 313 und 315 noch zu haben
Die Ausgabebaugruppen sind weg
Gruß


----------



## kolbendosierer (29 März 2006)

Gibts auch ne Rechnung??


----------



## McMallan (30 März 2006)

Gibts auch ne Rechnung??

Das ist ein Privatverkauf !


----------



## thomass5 (28 April 2006)

Hallo,
Was ist noch vorhanden
Grüße Thomas


----------



## McMallan (8 Mai 2006)

*Anfrage*

Hallo Thomass5,

dieTeile aus der aufgeführten  Liste sind vollständig verkauft.
Habe noch diverse andere Teile, die ich demnächst hier 
vielleicht anbiete.


----------



## Jay (26 Mai 2006)

*Was gibts denn noch...*

Hallo!
Was hättest du den noch für Sachen?, falls überhaupt noch was übrig ist. Ich wär an einer CPU, einem DI-Modul und einem DO-Modul interessiert!!

Mfg Jay


----------



## McMallan (26 Mai 2006)

*Simatic Teile*

Sorry, kann ich zur Zeit leider nicht anbieten.
Meldemich  bei gegebener Zeit


----------



## 99byte99 (2 September 2006)

McMallan schrieb:


> Verkaufe diverse Bauteile aus der Simatic- WELT
> Die Teile sind zum Teil gebraucht (< 6Monate ) oder neu.
> Alle Teile sind voll funktionsfähig, aus Prüfplätzen entnommnen und von mir noch einmal einzeln überprüft.
> In Klammern das Anschaffungsdatum dieser Teile.
> ...


 Hi,
ich bin schon etwas spät drann, aber vieleicht hast Du ja noch was an Teile .z.b. OP ...
Danke für die Antwort
Grüsse
Stephan


----------

